
What I've Learned From Sales, Part I: Don't Feed the Trolls - iamelgringo
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/01/what-ive-learned-from-sales-part-i.html
======
sarosh
Initially, I was hesitant to click on this because of the title. However, it
is an interesting submission about problem solving (not just sales). So for
those of you on the fence, it's worth a look. Hence this comment here.

